# The Bell Tree Fair 2022: Closing Ceremony



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

​After seemingly endless deliberation, *The Bell Tree Fair 2022* winners have been decided and the event is coming to a close. Thank you to everyone who participated in our month of Enchanted Forest themed activities, whether you took part in just one event or went all in and did all eighteen!

Before we get too caught up in the excitement of the Closing Ceremony, we want to take the time to do a little bit of housekeeping. There is some overlap in winners in certain events, for example multi-round events such as Forest of the Lustrous and Whimsical Wardrobe. In these instances, we have increased the original number of winners we were going to award per event (originally three per round in three-round events) to ensure more unique winners overall. This means that we have increased the amount of winners per event in order to ensure that a higher number of unique users will receive an animated Enchanted Bloom collectible. This also means that in some places there may be an inconsistency in the number of winners per round/event, because we didn't need to do this for every event. We spent a lot of time discussing how we wanted to handle this and feel that this was the fairest and most satisfactory way we could do it.

Are we good? Grand. Onto what you came here for!



*Collectible & Ticket Distribution and Fair Shop Closure*​
The animated Enchanted Bloom, Heart of the Forest, and trophy collectibles will be going out alongside the contest winner and staff favourite ticket distribution are scheduled to go out late in the day on *Sunday, 25th September 2022*. Oh, that's today by the way!

The Bell Tree Fair Shop will be closing on *Saturday 1st October 2022* at *9PM EDT (aka Fair Time)*. After this point there will be no further opportunity to spend your tickets. Tickets do not carry over into future events so any that are not spent will be considered lost. Do make sure you have finished checking out all shop purchases by this time.




*One-Ticket Raffles*​
Leftover tickets? We have a solution! On September 23rd, we added three new raffles to the The Shop. Each of these raffles only costs *1 Ticket *to enter and tickets are still on sale now.


*Raffle #1: Mushroom Lamp Collectible Set*
















If you put a crystal and a mushroom in front of a dragon, they would pick the crystal. Can you blame them? Most of us are drawn to shiny things! If you opted to put your tickets into crystals, then you will be pleased to hear that this is your chance to walk away with the entire mushroom lamp collectible set! We are only giving away two sets of these luminous fungi (really, it is quite irresponsible we are giving away any at all!) - who will be the two to walk away with five rare collectibles for the cost of a single ticket?



*Raffle #2: Butterfly Spirit Raffle*







​Look, up in the sky! Sparkly things - with wings! Our majestic Butterfly Spirit collectibles will look fantastic alongside your Enchanted Butterfly Wand. We are giving away five of these Butterfly Spirits. Five users will win their choice of either a blue Glowing Butterfly Spirit collectible or a purple Gleaming Butterfly Spirit collectible.



*Raffle #3: Enchanted Bloom Collectible*




Take a minute to watch that transition through to the end. We'll wait.

When you scroll to the end of this list, some of you will be disappointed to find that you weren't one of our lucky winners of an animated Enchanted Bloom collectible. This is the raffle for you! For one ticket per entry, you will have one last chance to earn this coveted collectible! We will be awarding only one of these so cross your fingers for good luck! *Note that if you have already earned an animated Enchanted Bloom collectible in one of our events then you are not eligible to win this raffle. *If you have already purchased this raffle ticket before learning that you had earned this collectible in one of our events, you can go into your Inventory and sell it back to get a refund on your ticket(s).


The winners for these three raffles, as well as the Celeste Chick Plush and Nintendo eShop card raffles, will be drawn on *Saturday 1st October 2022* at *9PM EDT (aka Fair Time)*. The winners will be announced the same night.




*TBT Fair 2022 Survey*​
We won't pretend that our events are perfect. They are designed by ordinary people who do this in their free time on a voluntary basis. The development of The Bell Tree Fair 2022 was shaped around feedback we received from the community during The Bell Tree Fair 2020 and Camp Bell Tree 2021 events. We want to make sure that when we next bring back The Bell Tree Fair, estimated to run summer 2024, that it will be even better than this one. This is why we are inviting you to formally submit your feedback to us by taking the official  The Bell Tree Fair 2022 Survey. Please submit all feedback via the linked survey rather than posting it here in this thread. We are collecting your responses this way because *(a)* it ensures your voice will be heard rather than lost in a busy thread, *(b)* it will make it easier for us to come back and review your feedback in 2024, and *(c)* we want the focus of our Closing Ceremony to be on celebrating our winners.

On that note, I think it is about time we announce who those people are.
*Onto our TBT Fair 2022 Winners!*​


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

Behind the Bookcase​

1st Place: @Laurina​2nd Place: @LoveGraceMarie​3rd Place: @r a t​








Gorgeous Glades​

1st Place: @lieryl​2nd Place: @whimsy​3rd Place: @jadetine​








Hero's Crossing​

1st Place: @skarmoury​2nd Place: @Rio_​3rd Place: @BetsySundrop​


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

Count Inside the Bottle​Round 1: @skarmoury​Round 2: @JellyBeans, @hestu, and @IonicKarma​Round 3: @Aurita​








Enchanted Elixirs
Round 1​

@Aniko​@Fleshy​@Foreverfox​@S.J.​@zarf​









Enchanted Elixirs
Round 2​

@faerie​@Firesquids​@Hanami​@LadyDestani​@r a t​









Ethereal Ensembles​





@Chibi.Hoshi​@chocosongee​@Flicky​@jadetine​@Plume​@zarf​


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

Forest of the Lustrous
Round 1​

@Kirbyz​@Merielle​@Millysaurusrexjr​@Muna​@pawpatrolbab​@pipty​@r a t​








Forest of the Lustrous
Round 2​

@Aquilla​@Firesquids​@lieryl​@Millysaurusrexjr​@pawpatrolbab​@Snowifer​@Zerous​








Forest of the Lustrous
Round 3​

@Merielle​@Millysaurusrexjr​@pipty​@r a t​@Yanrima~​@Zerous​


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

Haniwa Homes​

@Amilee​@Bluebellie​@deana​@Flicky​@lieryl​@Merielle​@nageki​@Rio_​@SinnerTheCat​@Tulaash​@Yanrima~​








Hidden Hideaways​

@Aquilla​@BungoTheElf​@Cheremtasy​@Chibi.Hoshi​@Jacob​@Koi Karp​@Merielle​@SinnerTheCat​@windfall​@Plume​@Rosch​









Mysteries of the Monolith​Round 2: @BungoTheElf​Round 4: @~Kilza~​Round 6: @lieryl​Round 8: @BetsySundrop​









Where is Gnome?​

Round 1: @Heyden​Round 2: @skarmoury​Round 3: @Merielle​Round 4: @Rhea​Round 5: @Newbiemayor​Round 6: @Peach_Jam​


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

Whimsical Wardrobe
Round 1​

@Jacob​@Shellzilla_515​@tiffanistarr​@Venn​








Whimsical Wardrobe
Round 2​

@Halloqueen​@Hat'​@Rhea​@Yanrima~​








Whimsical Wardrobe
Round 3​

@Holla​@Lavamaize​@Rhea​@tiffanistarr​


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

*Raffle Winners*

Check back *Saturday, October 1st 2022* after *9PM EDT (Fair Time)*.​


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

*Closing Statement, TBT Fair 2022 Gallery, and Credits*​
And that's all folks! We know some of you will be disappointed that you did not receive a staff favourite in this event. We wish you better luck in our upcoming Halloween 2022 event. 

Thank you again to everyone who participated in The Bell Tree Fair 2022. It is the members and community that make this event such a joy to run. You can look back over the entries to all of our events in The Bell Tree Fair 2022 Gallery designed by @Mistreil.

​
Also, thank you to the rest of the staff team for all of the amazing work and effort that was required to bring this event together. We did it guys - another TBT Fair completed! 


TBT Fair 2022 Credits
Events coordinator: Chris
Art coordinator: Mistreil
Prize coordinator: Jeremy
Opening thread: Jeremy
FAQ thread: Mairmalade
Participation tracker: Chris
Closing thread: Chris
Closing thread images: Mick
Event and contest hosts: Mistreil, Chris, Pyoopi, Nefarious, Mick, pandapples, Mairmalade, LaBelleFleur, Jeremy, Justin, Laudine, Oblivia, Kaiaa, dizzy bone
Event banners: Mistreil, dizzy bone, Pyoopi, Mick
Opening banner: dizzy bone
Closing banner: Laudine
Line art: Laudine, Mick, dizzy bone
Leif's Labyrinth game: Mistreil
Collectibles - crystals, lily of the valley, bluebird plush, butterfly spirits, butterfly wand, potions, heart of the forest, enchanted bloom: Laudine
Collectibles - mushroom lamps, gnome, TBT Fair 2022 patch: Mistreil
Backdrop - Fungi Fantasy: Mistreil
Backdrop - Enchanted Ruins: dizzy bone
Backdrop - Phosphorescent Friends: Mick
Backdrop - Agaric Wonderment: Pyoopi
Fair emblem and sticker designs: Mistreil, dizzy bone, Pyoopi
Enchanted forum theme design: Laudine
Event entries gallery: Mistreil
Prize contributions: Jeremy, Mistreil, Laudine, Kaiaa, Chris, Pyoopi, Mick, Oblivia
Admin setup: Oblivia, Jeremy, Justin


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 25, 2022)

a great selection, all around

congrats to everyone that managed to snag a win


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 25, 2022)

Congratulations to all of the winners! I can’t even imagine how hard it was to sift through all of these amazing entries!


----------



## Merielle (Sep 25, 2022)

Literally screamed reading through this—I was praying I'd be able to earn one staff favorite, I... can't believe I managed to earn five.  It's such an honor to be up here with all these beautiful (and in some cases witty!) entries!  Congrats to the other winners, you all did incredible!!
 And seriously, good work to the other entrants as well!  There were a ton of really amazing entries this event; I don't envy staff for having to narrow it down. ;v; It was great participating with all of you!

Thank you for an amazing Fair, staff!  This was my first one and I had such an absolute blast, I wish I'd been active for the 2020 one too.  I'm definitely going to be looking forward to 2024!!
Also Laudine... that closing banner is stunning.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 25, 2022)

huge congrats to everyone who won, i really don’t envy staff the job of having to decide on their favourites !! and of course, obligatory huge thank you to the mods for putting this all together and keeping it on track!! looking forward to this hinted Halloween event 

and of course, looking forward to enchanted bloom distribution so I can finish my line up 🫶


----------



## tiffanistarr (Sep 25, 2022)

Love seeing all the beautiful winning entries! Congrats everyone! Thanks staff for always putting on an excellent event!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 25, 2022)

oh my GOD I cannot believe I actually got selected as staff favorite somewhere  !!!! I'm over the moon fgjkdlsm thank you so much!!!
This event was so much fun overall I'm so happy to have been able to partake in it!

...At long last, I can FINALLY remove this stupid Diva aesthetic and unveil my beautiful collectibles!!!
Thank you so much again staff and congrats to everyone who won the contests and staff favorites! Congrats to everyone who took part in the event itself, it was a lot of fun!

Obligatory EDIT: I completely forgot to mention how AMAZING this closing ceremony banner looks it blows my mind omg!!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 25, 2022)

thank you for the 3 staff favorites in Forest of the Lustrous, I spent so much time on each entry   Congrats to the other winners as well!

And thank you for this wonderful event. It's always a blast, and always so very memorable. I really appreciate all the time and effort put in to each event. I can't wait for Halloween!!!!! *Time to get spooky!!*


----------



## deana (Sep 25, 2022)

That closing banner though  Thank you guys so much for such an amazing event!

I knew that selecting favourites would take a while as there were so many great entries this year. (The Where Is Gnome? event specifically felt like such a wildcard to me because I saw so so many funny entries in there, I had no idea who would win)

I am super excited and shocked to see that I somehow won an Enchanted Bloom I will treasure it for always, my first animated collectible!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats everyone!! I was really praying to be nominated for the staff favourite and aaaaaaa I'm so incredibly happy, especially to be chosen among absolutely amazing entries all around 
Thank you so much staff!! This fair was a blast, I couldn't be happier with how it turned out, I loved every single second of preparing the entries and looking through the threads, again - thank you!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 25, 2022)

Ah!!!! I can't believe I won an Enchanted Bloom! I will treasure it forever. My very first animated collectible (other than the Fireworks) and it's easily my favorite. I'm in shock!

Congrats to all the other winners! All of your entries were spectacular. And there were so many wonderful entries that didn't get nominated too. I can't imagine how difficult it must have been to narrow these down.

Thank you to all the staff for your continuous hard work and dedication to this community! You are the best!

The closing banner is amazing! I would seriously hang that on my wall!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Sep 25, 2022)

It was hard picking between the polls and there were only three! I get why it took this long because there were so many awesome entries I wouldn't know where to begin. (Also I snagged a staff fave?! I'm-)


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 25, 2022)

Wonderful winners all around, congrats everyone!
Those elixir winners make me want to steal all of them to put on a shelf or something. They'd look so great all together.

Thank you staff for hosting the event as always! I had fun scrambling around doing silly activities and a break from the usual worries of every day life is always nice.


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! I'm a little bummed I didn't get to participate as much, but I'm glad I got to take time to prioritize my mental health instead. Thank you staff, and until next year!


----------



## roseflower (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you so much staff for hosting the fair, it´s been so much fun! <3 Thanks for all your work and effort!
Also thank you to everyone that participated, and I loved seeing all your amazing entries, and congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats on all of the winners! I'm actually shocked I won an enchanted bloom, I was so busy irl that I had to miss out on multiple rounds for various events, but I'm glad that my effort for the door wasn't all in vain.  The bloom is definitely a favourite of mine alongside the shooting star, the detail in the bloom's animation is just so lovely, I was awestruck when I first saw the reveal! Loved the theme for this year and all the prizes were amazing! I would have snagged a prize pack or Celeste plush if I had the chance for sure.  There were so many talented and skilled individuals this year, one of my favourite parts of the fair is definitely just taking the time to scroll through everyone's entries. ^^

Thank you so much staff for hosting yet another wonderful fair! 
(Gorgeous closing banner btw!  Laudine knocked it out of the park once again)


----------



## Flicky (Sep 25, 2022)

Oh my gosh, I didn't even expect to get one staff favourite with all the incredible entries to these contests, let alone two!  Thank you so much, that really means a lot to me.

Massive thank you to all of the staff for organizing such an amazing event, and congratulations to the other winners! It was so much fun participating and viewing everyone's entries, I can't wait to see what the Halloween event has in store for us...


----------



## Plume (Sep 25, 2022)

Congratulations to everyone and thank you to staff for organizing another dazzling tbt fair!! I'm thankful for the staff favorites (the enchanted bloom...I will cherish it) and also for the opportunity to create and engage with others and just the overall sense of community that these events offer!!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you for putting on this amazing fair-  sooo many great entries in all of the events. Congratulations to all the winners! And a huge thank you to everyone who read my story and voted for it in the poll! Every year these events are super fun, and I really appreciate all of the work the staff puts into them. 

The only downside - ALL of the collectibles are gorgeous and I can't afford every single one of them. 

Hello, raffles, lol....


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you for creating this lovely fair! I’ve been having an extremely busy couple of months lately, but I knew I really wanted to participate. Its always so fun! I love looking at everyone’s entries. I really appreciate all the thought and time put into creating these events!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 25, 2022)

Great job to all of the winners. Thank you to the staff for hosting such a wonderful event!


----------



## Sheando (Sep 25, 2022)

All right, time to go blow 172 tickets in the shop!

Congratulations to everyone who won an enchanted bloom! I wish I had the artistic ability to have a shot at a staff favorite, but alas. Already looking forward to the Halloween event--a huge thanks to staff, as always, for working so hard at hosting such immersive events several times a year.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 25, 2022)

Congratulations to everyone who won an award! Usually I would tag or post on profiles individually, but there are just so many winners!  There were so many incredible entries for each event, and I was constantly amazed at how creative everyone is! There were so many events where I wished I could have spent a little longer on it, or could have executed something a little better, so I'm grateful for (and surprised by) the staff favourite. 

Thank you for all of the hard work that went into this fair! This was my first TBT Fair, and I was so surprised by the length of the fair, the number of events, the number (and quality) of physical and digital prizes, and just the general amount of effort that would have been needed to execute this event as successfully as you did! I'm very grateful that I've been able to participate with you all!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 25, 2022)

CONGRATS!! This event was SO much fun and there was so much variety and creativity!!! EVERYONE DID GREAT!! Thank you staff because I loved it!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Sep 25, 2022)

congratulations to all the winners. ^^

it doesn't make much sense to me to give a single person more than one staff favorite though if they can still only earn one bloom collectible-- wouldn't it have been better to just pick the best one out of the entries of one participant in all the events so that more individual people could have had the chance to get a bloom in the other categories?

regardless, thank you staff for your hard work and thanks to everyone who participated in all the events to make the 2022 faire a great one.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners, and thanks to the staff for hosting another wonderful event! It was a lot of fun~


----------



## JemAC (Sep 25, 2022)

Massive congratulations to all the winners, all those entries are amazing! Can’t wait to see all those beautiful enchanted blooms in line ups 

Huge thank you to all the staff for organising and running the fair and creating so many lovely collectibles, the events were all a lot of fun and your hard work and dedication to this community never fails to amaze


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Sep 25, 2022)

Thanks so much for the votes on behind the bookcase, I genuinely dreamt about landing in the top 3 but didn’t think it was possible, second is an absolute dream  funnily I was kicking myself for just falling shy of the ticket amount needed to buy a lily of the valley collectible after I stopped grinding in events thinking I couldn’t reach it, but the prize amount will be more than enough now!  Congratulations to everyone overall!!


----------



## amemome (Sep 25, 2022)

omg yess those were definitely some of my favorite entries too  congratulations winners! and thank you staff, for all you do!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats to the winners!

Thanks staff for hosting!


----------



## Muna (Sep 25, 2022)

Chris said:


> In these instances, we have increased the original number of winners we were going to award per event (originally three per round in three-round events) to ensure more unique winners overall. This means that we have increased the amount of winners per event in order to ensure that a higher number of unique users will receive an animated Enchanted Bloom collectible.



You are the most wonderful people!!! 

Thank you so much for your hard work, for making this amazing Event that has brought so much joy and togetherness. It was truly a magical, one of a kind experience. Thank you.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 25, 2022)

Congratulations to everyone who entered, those who got nominated and ofc all the amazing winners!! . It has been such a fantastic event and all staff deserve so many thank yous and grateful appreciation for all their time and hard work in making this such an enjoyable and fun event 

Thank you!!


----------



## Aniko (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats everyone! There were so many amazing entries, I bookmarked a lot of them and I'm happy that I can now just take a look at the gallery to see all my favs. Also, I can't believe I got one staff favorite! YAY! Thank you! Looking forward to the Halloween event!!! 

Thanks to the staff for that awesome event, even if I couldn't do them all, I had a lot of fun, a lot of collectibles and bells. (no kidding you were ultra generous on the prizes).


----------



## Holla (Sep 25, 2022)

I was both nominated for a contest (lost but honestly I’m still honoured to even have been chosen at all) and won a staff fave. 

Thanks again for hosting staff and congrats to all participants winners or not. Everyone made some fantastic entries you should all be proud.


----------



## Irescien (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners!! There were so many great entries this year !! 
And thank you staff for running all of these great events!! I had a ton of fun :>
Also the closing banner looks amazing!!!


----------



## Venn (Sep 25, 2022)

The Scream I Just Let Out 
I can't believe that I was selected as a Staff Favorite in the competiton I really enjoyed doing.
Thank you to the staff who voted for me, much appreciated! 

Congrats the other winners and thank you staff for a fun event!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you staff for hosting the TBT Fair!

It's been fun. I get to participate even more, see all the other cool and amazing entries, and I enjoy the fair a lot more because of it!
And thank you for the nomination of my entry in the voting phase in Behind the Bookcase and a handful of staff favorites in the Event Pavilion, it's been an honor. 

The staff should be also be rewarded for their hard work organizing the contest and it shows. 

And congratulations to all the other winning entries and winners of TBT fair!


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2022)

A massive congratulations to all the winners from this years fair 

Thank you staff for all your hard work it was an amazing event 

@Chris halloween event…… yasssss does this  mean cat related next event hahah im so excited for Halloween??????


----------



## Rosch (Sep 25, 2022)

*CONGRATUMALATIONS *to everyone who participated, got nominated, placed, and won in the events! 
And my heartfelt thanks for picking my outdoor toilet as one of the staff fave. 

Also a huge thank you and kudos to all the staff members who worked real hard on making these events as amazing as possible. It's always a joy joining these events. The gallery is as lovely as always. I always appreciate that everything is compiled. I know the event is recent, but it always feels nostalgic looking at these.

Can't wait for Halloween.


----------



## Milleram (Sep 25, 2022)

Huge congrats to all the winners, and a huge THANK YOU to all the staff. I can only imagine how much hard work you put it. I honestly think this was the best fair yet. I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## duododo (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! Looks like I'll have to be entering that Enchanted Bloom raffle hahaha. It was very fun and kudos to all the staff and their hard work in putting it together.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 25, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! Thank you so much staff for working so hard on this!


----------



## duckykate (Sep 25, 2022)

congrats jacob! and potato!! and skar!!! and rosie!!!!! ilu!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2022)

Thank you staff for another fun fair !


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2022)

congrats to all the contest winners and staff faves! everyone’s entries this fair were so cool, i had a blast looking through them all and ofc creating my own! i wasn’t able to put as much time or effort into all my entries as i would’ve liked to between adopting a kitty and other stuff going on, but i still had fun and am vv much so looking forward to receiving my first mailbox prize pack and finding out raffle winners next week! 

thanks for another fun fair and all your hard work as always, staff. <3 make sure to get some rest before the next event... ya’ll deserve it.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 25, 2022)

The collectibles and tickets have now been distributed to the winners! If you're expecting something, you should have received an alert for the tickets, but the collectibles will simply appear in your inventory. If you believe what you received may be incorrect or if you have any questions about it, please make a thread in Contact the Staff.

Also, if you want your new collectibles to be placed at a certain location in relation to your other TBT Fair collectibles, Oblivia will move them for you.

Only the collectibles that were just distributed will be moved: Enchanted Bloom, Heart of the Forest, the three trophies.
We will only do this *once*, so make sure you don't make a mistake or change your mind.
They can only be moved to a date *between August 7th and October 2nd 2022*.
Please post a thread in the Contact the Staff board with the specific date and time (EDT timezone) to be used for each collectible you want to move. Also please ping @Oblivia in the thread.
Congratulations to the winners, and thanks to everyone who participated in our 2022 TBT Fair!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 25, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners, so many amazing entries this year!  Don’t get how staff managed to narrow down the winners…  Thank you TBT Staff for hosting another awesome event for us all to enjoy!


----------



## Aniko (Sep 25, 2022)

The collectibles are so pretty.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 25, 2022)

MasterM64 said:


> Congratulations to all the winners, so many amazing entries this year!  Don’t get how staff managed to narrow down the winners…  Thank you TBT Staff for hosting another awesome event for us all to enjoy!


The process of narrowing down entries was in fact the primary thing preventing us from posting the closing thread sooner! So many good ones!


----------



## Newbiemayor (Sep 25, 2022)

Me @ Enchanted bloom:


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 25, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> The collectibles and tickets have now been distributed to the winners! If you're expecting something, you should have received an alert for the tickets, but the collectibles will simply appear in your inventory. If you believe what you received may be incorrect or if you have any questions about it, please make a thread in Contact the Staff.
> 
> Also, if you want your new collectibles to be placed at a certain location in relation to your other TBT Fair collectibles, Oblivia will move them for you.
> 
> ...


This whole post is literally the cherry on top of this whole event! Thank you so much!!


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 25, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners! 

Thank you Staff for the wonderful event!

Collectibles are pretty, but I used up all the tickets unfortunately. RIP.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 25, 2022)

And whoosh - just like that, the enchanted forest vanished, leaving us all to wonder if it was ever real.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 25, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> And whoosh - just like that, the enchanted forest vanished, leaving us all to wonder if it was ever real.



I was definitely confused a second! 

Can we all take a moment to imagine what the forum would be like if this was the homepage every day. 



Spoiler


----------



## faerie (Sep 26, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners! So many beautiful, and amazing pieces to choose from. I didn't envy the staff for having to choose. It was hard enough to vote for the contests. I am so surprised, and grateful to be a staff favorite
I loved the changes to the unlimited collectables this fair. Thank you TBT staff for all your hard work making such fun events for us to enjoy! We appreciate all you do.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 26, 2022)

I’m honoured to have been chosen for a staff  favourite even though i didn’t make it to the final. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Zerous (Sep 26, 2022)

Ahh I'm so happy I was able to be nominated for forest of the lustrous entries 
Just also wanted to say a massive thank you to all the staff who put in so much work to make this event as fun as it was, and I do not envy you guys having to choose between so many amazing entries


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 26, 2022)

I was 2 tickets short yesterday of buying one final collectible so I had to dump 13 tickets in to the raffles... I totally forgot I had a staff nomination from the gorgeous glades event. I'm going to guess I'll have to take the L for this one, but if staff wants to help me out and refund my raffle tickets then by all means go for it.

I'll wait until the 30th (or until I get told otherwise) to spend these remaining 6 tickets on the off chance that someone on the staff is willing to rescue me from having to dump even more tickets in to raffles...

Totally get it if this can't be fixed though, it was my own fault after all.


----------



## Rio_ (Sep 26, 2022)

I think my head is finally unscrambled enough to make a post 

First, I just need to express how stunning that closing artwork is! Belltree event artwork is always amazing, but when I opened this thread for the first time my jaw dropped!! Just wow!!!!  I wish I could buy it as a print 

Secondly, big congratulations to all the winners!!  I feel bad for the staff for having to choose- I had a hard enough time just voting in the polls  Everyone's submissions were so creative and talented and incredible and and and- asdjfkl;sjdlf So happy the gallery is back to showcase everyone's hard work 

I'm still struggling to believe that I managed to get both a staff favourite and place in a contest ;o; Thank you so, so much!!! I will cherish my beautiful Heart of the Forest and Enchanted Bloom i can't stop staring

It's ironic that the event I was dreading the most because I hate writing is the first contest I've ever placed in  I don't know how I even ended up nominated, let alone getting 2nd!! All my fellow nominees' stories were so amazing and a joy to read... it was so weird to see mine next to them ;w; But this is a huge honour! 

And, as always, I want to say a humongous thank you to all the staff for putting this all together! Every time there's an event, I struggle with putting my gratitude into words so here's a gnome instead:


----------



## jadetine (Sep 26, 2022)

Rio_ said:


> I think my head is finally unscrambled enough to make a post
> 
> First, I just need to express how stunning that closing artwork is! Belltree event artwork is always amazing, but when I opened this thread for the first time my jaw dropped!! Just wow!!!!  I wish I could buy it as a print
> 
> ...


That Rebel Gnome as a tattoo would be hilarious yet awesome!

I have also taken some time to digest the events and am having a hard time expressing my gratitude in words. 
Thank you so much, dear staff, for running this event and giving meaning to my artistic endeavors in a safe and fulfilling place. TBT is the detox from all the negativity and silence I encounter in social media and daily life (in and out of quarantine).

I am so grateful for everyone else who participates in this forum. It gives me the sense that life is bustling all around me, and every time there's a little red notification on my top bar, I feel excited. Thank you to everyone who ever bothered to look at my posts.
I also love seeing the talent of those around me-- your creativity is inspiring and I confess sometimes it makes me a little envious. I hope to someday reach your level. 

I look forward to each event, and can't imagine what insane tasks will come fair time 2024, but I also hope that the staff takes some rest and doesn't feel pressured or anxious coming back here. I am so grateful for you~!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 26, 2022)

Forgot to mention -- staff please please pleeeaaase consider selling the Closing Ceremony Art (from this fair and the last one) as posters  I'd love a big poster to hang on a wall someday


----------



## Rhea (Sep 26, 2022)

This whole fair has been an absolute joy so thank you so so much to all of the staff - we love you loads!! 
Also, I second all of the banner art hype - it is stunning! 

I feel so honoured to be chosen among all the amazing entries!! I've never won before so this was such a lovely surprise
I particularly loved Whimsical Wardrobe and Where is Gnome so I'm chuffed to bits that I got favourites for them! 
Congratulations to all the winners 

PS. I just realised I missed a whole word out of my Where is Gnome entry, yet it still got favourite 
Sorry! It's supposed to say "I think we've signed up for *the* wrong kind of pyramid scheme boys" 
I'm curious - did you notice and choose to ignore it or just not notice at all?  If I've just gone and pointed it out to you, please don't revoke your decision haha


----------



## Amilee (Sep 26, 2022)

omg i cant believe i won something, thank you! and congrats to all the winners, every entry was so nice!! 
thank you staff for another amazing event!


----------



## ryuk (Sep 26, 2022)

how i looked when i realized there weren’t any staff favs for witch’s quest


----------



## Mick (Sep 26, 2022)

You would not believe how well I slept last night, now that all these things are finished. Thanks everyone for participating! I hope it was as much fun for you as it was for me. ^^




jadetine said:


> every time there's a little red notification on my top bar, I feel excited.


Here's another one! You're welcome. Shout out to you for making me finally figure out how to make gifs in my art program, just so we could (properly) include your signature in this thread. I might use this new knowledge again some time. <3



Rhea said:


> PS. I just realised I missed a whole word out of my Where is Gnome entry, yet it still got favourite
> Sorry! It's supposed to say "I think we've signed up for *the* wrong kind of pyramid scheme boys"
> I'm curious - did you notice and choose to ignore it or just not notice at all?  If I've just gone and pointed it out to you, please don't revoke your decision haha


I missed this three times: while voting, while gathering all the winning entries, and while making the image compilations. I don't think we can reassign our votes at this point, but I will schedule an emergency staff meeting as soon as possible. 
I can still easily fix it in this thread if you want, although it's probably funnier to leave it like this!



ryuk said:


> how i looked when i realized there weren’t any staff favs for witch’s quest
> View attachment 461881


In total, there were over 1350 images submitted for Witch's Quest so I'm glad about this. In my humble opinion, it's better this way.


----------



## Mistreil (Sep 26, 2022)

Rhea said:


> PS. I just realised I missed a whole word out of my Where is Gnome entry, yet it still got favourite
> Sorry! It's supposed to say "I think we've signed up for *the* wrong kind of pyramid scheme boys"
> I'm curious - did you notice and choose to ignore it or just not notice at all?  If I've just gone and pointed it out to you, please don't revoke your decision haha


... I feel like we all collectively missed that until now 
Voting, re-reading the Closing Ceremony and looking at the entries while setting up the museum... At every instance, I never noticed the missing 'the'.


----------



## Venn (Sep 26, 2022)

Awww... the Enchanted Theme is gone.
Definitely hopes that it comes back one day....


----------



## Chris (Sep 26, 2022)

Mick said:


> ...but I will schedule an emergency staff meeting as soon as possible.


Does this mean our post-Fair vacation is being postponed?? I already arranged for someone to feed the virtual goldfish and bought enough Aloha shirts to not need to do laundry for the next three weeks.


----------



## Rhea (Sep 26, 2022)

Mick said:


> I missed this three times: while voting, while gathering all the winning entries, and while making the image compilations. I don't think we can reassign our votes at this point, but I will schedule an emergency staff meeting as soon as possible.
> I can still easily fix it in this thread if you want, although it's probably funnier to leave it like this!





Mistreil said:


> ... I feel like we all collectively missed that until now
> Voting, re-reading the Closing Ceremony and looking at the entries while setting up the museum... At every instance, I never noticed the missing 'the'.



Aaahhh I should've kept quiet!! Just pretend I never said anything. It's definitely funnier to just leave it now


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 26, 2022)

AHHH FIRST PLACE???  I’m so happy! One of my pipe dreams was to win first in something on TBT (let alone win any trophy on TBT), and I can‘t believe it happened! My podium set of trophies is now complete! 🥹🫶

Sorry about the next segment, I just wanted to talk about my piece a bit more 🥹



Spoiler: yes



I initially didn't have a solid plan for my piece. All I was working with was Lobo and Ruby, some hurt/comfort along the way, and someone sacrificing their life. Everything else was genuinely impromptu.

Miraculously, things slowly fell into place.

I love the theme of sunrise and sunset. Beyond the view, I liked using those terms to describe the start and end of something. Sunrises became the birth of something new, and a sunsets signified the ending. But the sun never truly goes away; it comes back another day just as bright as ever.

Thus came the inspiration for Lobo and Ruby's characters. Two contrasting strangers willing to let their paths intersect in a happenstance; the birth of a friendship during sunrise and the end of a story during sunset. Like the sun, they came and they went, their trajectories moving forward, but as fated, they would come back to each other one day. Someway, somehow.

As we know of them, their designs represent the moon: Lobo has moon-colored eyes and is a wolf, whole Ruby was inspired by the folklore of the white rabbit on the moon. Thus, the title "Sunkissed Moons" was born.

I loved how contrasting Lobo and Ruby were. A wolf and a rabbit, a wanderer and a townsfolk, one rowdy yet myseterious and another soft-spoken yet beloved. Despite their differences, I wanted to portray how parallel they were, how they were both sheltered, how they have the same dream of seeing the world, and how willing they were to sacrifice themselves for others.

I wanted to emphasize these similarities and differences. I really like callbacks in stories, like you're in the middle of a story and you realize it parallels very well to an earlier scene. The biggest example was Lobo and Ruby's first confrontation (during a daybreak/sunrise) vs. their confrontation at the end (nightfall/sunset). I had a lot of callbacks in my story where I just reused the lines; it was my favorite thing to write.

One callback I regret not writing was when Bea asked Ruby, "Do you have to go?" and Ruby says, "Someone has to do it." It would have been perfect to have Ruby ask Lobo the same thing during their confrontation, and damn I think that would've added much more impact to the story. Oh well.

Overall, thank you so much for reading my story, regardless if you voted for it or not! I've honestly never written anything this seriously for TBT, so I'm grateful for the chance and this whole opportunity. I was nervous since there were a lot of great entries from the get-go, and even in nominations I feel all the entries each had their own charm. 



Congrats to the other podium winners for the contests and the staff favorites for the events! I'm happy staff expanded the winner pool, they've got a great selection of favorites and I'm excited to see all the bloom collectibles around the site. Really thrilled to see people excited for their wins, every favorite was well-deserved!  Lastly, thank you so much staff for this absolutely gigantic fair, there were so many things to do and I had fun with all of them. Rest well, staff!

See you all in the next event! (looking at you, halloween )


----------



## Mick (Sep 26, 2022)

Chris said:


> Does this mean our post-Fair vacation is being postponed?? I already arranged for someone to feed the virtual goldfish and bought enough Aloha shirts to not need to do laundry for the next three weeks.


Nah it's fine, we'll discuss it on the beach.  Rescheduling the tbt private jet would be far too much of a hassle


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 26, 2022)

Actually I think u guys missed nominating me for everything  /j

All jokes aside, everyone did amazingly! This was one of my favorite events yet, and I wish I could've done more (like with every event tbh). Every entry was stunning and I love, as always, seeing the post-fair gallery! Staff did amazing with the graphics, contests, riddles, mirrors, and just about everything about this event!! Not to sound like a broken record, but TBT staff blows me away with every new event.

Good luck to everyone on the raffles!!


----------



## Laurina (Sep 26, 2022)

This was such an amazing fair. Incredible job TBT team  Thank you everyone that voted for my grimoire entry! I definitely put a lot of time and effort into it, and had a lot of fun. Congratulations to all the winners & favorites!! So much creativity and talent in this community


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 26, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> AHHH FIRST PLACE???  I’m so happy! One of my pipe dreams was to win first in something on TBT (let alone win any trophy on TBT), and I can‘t believe it happened! My podium set of trophies is now complete! 🥹🫶
> 
> Sorry about the next segment, I just wanted to talk about my piece a bit more 🥹
> 
> ...


A very well-deserved first place! Congrats!

Reading your story, I picked up on all the symbolism you described. I'm a sucker for symbolism. And I particularly loved the callbacks too. They made everything that much more bittersweet. It was a truly moving story!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 26, 2022)

The forum background looks so weird now. I got way too used to the enchanted theme.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 26, 2022)

Well now that I'm all caught up haha! can I just say that banner is too beautiful for words?? Seriously!! 

This was one crazy, time-consuming, fun and amazing fair! And as hard as it was for some of us (if not most of us heeheehee) to wait for results, no doubt it was even more difficult for you, the staff, to go through so many entries, how do you guys do it?? Thank you for preparing and hosting all these events for us to abandon our everyday lives for a while to partake and indulge in some online excitement, year after year!

Congrats to all the contest winners and everyone who was awarded a lovely Enchanted Bloom!!


----------



## Vsmith (Sep 26, 2022)

Congrats to the winners!!!
The enchanted forest fair was so much fun to participate. Thank you so much to all the staff. I look forward to the Halloween event.


----------



## Valzed (Sep 27, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners!! 

Thank you so much to all the Staff & Jeremy for such an amazing Fair! Thank you all for everything you do!

Now... on to *HALLOWEEN!! *(My most favorite holiday!)

Dang! I wish I had a spare ticket or two for the Raffles!


----------



## zarf (Sep 27, 2022)

I saw my mushwoof up there and YELLED... so friggin happy that y'all like it as much as I do. BIG congrats to the all the other fantastic entries as well!! This was my first TBT event and I'm super glad I joined the forums in time to participate. Thank you staff for the amazing experience!!


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm glad that people enjoyed the Grocery Goblin concept. Thank you for the Staff Favorite nomination and Enchanted Bloom, and congratulations to everyone else who earned a Staff Favorite nomination and/or won the popular votes for the contests as well!

The Bell Tree Fair of 2022 was a fun ride. As with all of these forum events, thank you to the Staff for all of the time and effort that went into making it all possible. 

Looking forward to the Halloween festivities!


----------



## Heyden (Sep 27, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners, and thank you for the nomination!

Thank you staff for the fair, it’s always fun to participate in : )


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 27, 2022)

Congrats to everybody who either won a staff favorite or placed in a contest! Well done! Enjoy your rewards!

Thanks to the staff for running the Fair! Even though it seemed like there was a bunch of real life things that popped up and got in the way this year for several of you, you were still committed to putting in the time and effort to making sure the Fair ran smoothly for our own enjoyment. It's definitely appreciated! Hopefully you're able to take a break and rest now before the Halloween event!


----------



## StitchesFan308 (Sep 27, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners, and thank you staff for the amazing Fair!  I had a wonderful time overall, and like with the previous Fair in 2020, I enjoyed the coloring events the most.


----------



## windfall (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks for such a great fair! Just wanted to pop by and say I had a great time - all the staff's hard work really showed and it was amazing to see the enthusiasm and talent of this community!


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 28, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners, thank you staff for another event, especially a FAIR. We know that you put in an insane amount of time and effort in these!! 

I still have my fair 2020 stickers and postcard on my pinwall and the 2022 ones will go there as well! (Even though the pinwall is more than full at this point.)


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> The collectibles and tickets have now been distributed to the winners! If you're expecting something, you should have received an alert for the tickets, but the collectibles will simply appear in your inventory. If you believe what you received may be incorrect or if you have any questions about it, please make a thread in Contact the Staff.
> 
> Also, if you want your new collectibles to be placed at a certain location in relation to your other TBT Fair collectibles, Oblivia will move them for you.
> 
> ...


Just quoting this post, which is now buried, in case any collectible winners missed it.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 29, 2022)

The first batch of prize packs shipped today! This includes any prize packs shipping outside of the US (since they take longer). Sticker-only packs and US prize packs will be shipped soon. If you're receiving a prize pack and extra stickers from a sticker pack, they'll be mailed together.

Recipients of the prize pack may share its contents in this thread with all of you soon, but in the meantime, here's an early teaser of this Fair's finished stickers! As you can see, we're trying something new this time with the Ione and Cave design: _holographic_ stickers. They don't look as dark as they do in this picture, though they might be slightly less readable, _yet much shinier_, than the normal ones.


----------



## S.J. (Sep 29, 2022)

Those stickers look amazing! The holographic is so pretty. Complete regret for not buying a prize or sticker pack! Can't wait to see some of you share pictures of your prize packs!


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2022)

didn’t have the best day today, and this has honestly made my night. 🥹 i have no words for how excited i am... my very first prize pack is on its way!!!!!  have no idea what to expect other than the letter and this year’s _stunning_ stickers (the holographic one... omg), so the anticipation has me like !!!!!!!!!!

i can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Aquilla (Sep 30, 2022)

I have been waiting for the right words to pop up in my brain to express my gratitude for the hard work everyone has put into this event, but I’m struggling to find them ;-; so here’s my very clumsy message:

I feel honoured to have been chosen as one of the staff favourites twice, it means incredibly much to me and was always a goal I worked towards  Thank you for everything you do for us!


----------



## hestu (Sep 30, 2022)

xara said:


> View attachment 462564
> 
> didn’t have the best day today, and this has honestly made my night. 🥹 i have no words for how excited i am... my very first prize pack is on its way!!!!!  have no idea what to expect other than the letter and this year’s _stunning_ stickers (the holographic one... omg), so the anticipation has me like !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i can’t wait for it to arrive!


They're so supposed to say shipped??? Oh no  lol


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2022)

hestu said:


> They're so supposed to say shipped??? Oh no  lol
> 
> View attachment 462680


US residents haven’t shipped out yet just internationals as it takes longer to get to compared to the US.


----------



## hestu (Sep 30, 2022)

Holla said:


> US residents haven’t shipped out yet just internationals as it takes longer to get to compared to the US.


Oh ty i missed that!!


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2022)

hestu said:


> Oh ty i missed that!!



It’s all good.  I got a prize pack last fair and mine came around similar timing or only just slightly after those in the US as they were also sent a bit early from what I remember (I’m in Canada). So I appreciate Jeremy sending out the international ones first.


----------



## hestu (Sep 30, 2022)

Holla said:


> It’s all good.  I got a prize pack last fair and mine came around similar timing or only just slightly after those in the US as they were also sent a bit early from what I remember (I’m in Canada). So I appreciate Jeremy sending out the international ones first.


Yeah that's great that the international ones are sent out first! This will be my first prize pack so I'm excited!


----------



## justina (Sep 30, 2022)

Congrats to all of the winners! It blows my mind every time how talented the members here are. Thank you staff for organizing this event, as always I loved participating in all of the events


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 30, 2022)

My prize pack came soooo quick last year please I have like 4 items in the mail that haven’t arrived yet


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm so excited for not only everything to ship, but the raffles! I mightve spent too much on them. As in the rest of my tickets- I want that plushie for my mom okay!!!

Take ur time guys! But I am so excited still ooouuu


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2022)

I’m so excited for the prize pack! I’m happy I decided to get one.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 1, 2022)

Chris said:


> There were some really fantastic entries to [Hero's Crossing]. I'd highlight one or two I really enjoyed as an example, but I don't fancy getting scolded by boss man.



Are you able to remember which entries you wanted to highlight from Hero's Crossing, @Chris? 

Also, is there any specific date for when the survey will be closed?


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 1, 2022)

I have not yet received a “shipped” label despite being in Canada, does that mean I will be in another batch to receive my plush and stickers? :3


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2022)

corlee1289 said:


> I have not yet received a “shipped” label despite being in Canada, does that mean I will be in another batch to receive my plush and stickers? :3


Sticker packs haven't been dispatched to anywhere yet (unless combined in the same envelope as a prize pack). It is only the prize packs that have been shipped to non-US addresses so far.

The plushies are being dispatched from Australia by @Laudine so they are on their own schedule. She's aiming to ship by the end of next week I believe. The same applies to the prizes I'm shipping from the UK.


----------



## Laudine (Oct 1, 2022)

corlee1289 said:


> I have not yet received a “shipped” label despite being in Canada, does that mean I will be in another batch to receive my plush and stickers? :3





Chris said:


> Sticker packs haven't been dispatched to anywhere yet (unless combined in the same envelope as a prize pack). It is only the prize packs that have been shipped to non-US addresses so far.
> 
> The plushies are being dispatched from Australia by @Laudine so they are on their own schedule. She's aiming to ship by the end of next week I believe. The same applies to the prizes I'm shipping from the UK.


Yup that's right, I'm aiming to get all Celeste plushies shipped by the end of next week at the very latest  Will send out PM with tracking number as well as soon as I get them!


----------



## Franny (Oct 1, 2022)

I wish I got the full prize pack but I'm excited to get the sticker pack!! The ione in cave sticker is mesmerizing, I love shiny holographic stickers haha


----------



## Aniko (Oct 1, 2022)

The shop will be closing soon, don't forget to spend your tickets


----------



## Kirbyz (Oct 1, 2022)

i cant believe i got a staff fav, this is my first time and im so thrilled!! this enchanted bloom is beautiful, i will treasure it forever.  im super late, but congrats to all contests winners and staff favourites, your entries are gorgeous! thank you once again to staff for putting your heart and soul into making this event as fun as possible for us, every part of it has been wonderful and we appreciate all the time and effort spent on it. you guys rock, so do all those who participated, everyone's entries were amazing as always! this was so fun, and im excited for whats to come in the hinted upcoming halloween event  (another event so soon already, do staff ever catch a break? )


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2022)

The time has finally come to draw winners from our five raffles! Let's see if you were lucky enough to be one of our twelve winners!


*Nintendo eShop Gift Card Raffle*





3 winners receive a gift card for $20 USD/CAD or £15 GBP.



Spoiler: And the winners of the eShop gift cards are...



@VillageDweller
@pawpatrolbab
@TheDuke55




*Celeste Chick Plush Raffle*




1 winner receives a Celeste Chick Plush.



Spoiler: And the winner of the Celeste Chick Plush is...



@Fenix




*Collectible Raffle #1: Mushroom Lamp Collectible Set*
















2 winners receive a full Mushroom Lamp set in the order of their choice.



Spoiler: And the winners of the Mushroom Lamp sets are...



@Mutti
@tarepanda3ame




*Collectible Raffle #2: Butterfly Spirit Raffle*







5 winners get to choose one of the Butterfly Spirit collectibles.



Spoiler: And the winners of the Butterfly Spirits are...



@That Marshal Fangirl
@Gene.
@Corndoggy
@Aquilla
@Yanrima~




*Collectible Raffle #3: Enchanted Bloom Collectible*




1 lucky winners receives the animated Enchanted Bloom collectible.



Spoiler: And the winner of the Enchanted Bloom is...



@itsmxuse




Congrats to all of our raffle winners!


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 1, 2022)

wha? No way… I won at a raffle?! I have no words. Thank you so much! I don’t even know what to say. When I saw a ping from @Jeremy I thought I was in trouble 

Congratulations to everyone else who has won!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 1, 2022)

Congratulations to the raffle winners!!


----------



## Gene. (Oct 1, 2022)

WOAH! I can't believe I won one of these, I did _not_ expect that! congrats to all the other winners!!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 1, 2022)

congrats to the raffle winners!! especially the mushroom lamp set winners omg please tell me your secrets. 

Now where do I purchase a real celeste plush?


----------



## Aniko (Oct 1, 2022)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 1, 2022)

Congrats!!!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 1, 2022)

Congratulations to all the raffle winners!  

Now that the fair is over and we're into October, it's time to start thinking about pumpkins, ghosts and other spooky things!  

Thank you again for organising such an amazing TBT Fair 2022! All parts of the fair were beyond my expectations, and I appreciate all the hard work. I genuinely hope you all get some down time!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Oct 1, 2022)

I didn't expect to win the raffle, but I did this time! I'll pick the glowing butterfly spirit collectible for sure.

And congratulations to the other lucky winners!


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 1, 2022)

Full of rage spent all of my tickets on that plushie literally crying rn real

Seriously tho congrats to all the raffle winners!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 1, 2022)

Congrats to all the raffle winners! This year's fair has been amazing as always! I'm excited for the upcoming Halloween event!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2022)

OMG, I wanted the Butterfly Spirits so bad but didn’t have enough tickets for them!  I dumped my remaining 8 into this raffle but didn’t expect much.  The fact that I won made my entire week, thank you!!!


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2022)

huge congrats to all the raffle winners!  i hope you all enjoy your prizes!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 2, 2022)

Congrats to all the raffle winners!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 2, 2022)

oh no, I can't believe my 3 entries into 3 different raffles didn't win me anything, what a tragedy.

Congrats to all the raffle winners! Enjoy your rewards!


----------



## Corndoggy (Oct 2, 2022)

wow i wasn't actually expecting to win anything so this has made my day. I do have a question, with choosing the butterfly collectiable, do we message someone or just grab the one we want from the shop?

Thankyou for hosting the raffles, and congratulations to the other winners!


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Oct 2, 2022)

Aaahhh!!! I'm screaming with joy right now! (in my head, because I was just about to sleep for the night) 
I can't believe I won a collectible raffle! This is my first ever raffle win, & I will treasure the lovely mushy collectibles forever! Thanks so much staff for this wonderful event! It was my first TBT Fair, & this has made it even more memorable.  Thanks super much again!


----------



## VillageDweller (Oct 2, 2022)

Waking up to see I won the eShop gift card was a pleasant surprise  it's the one I wanted to win the most too! 

I never actually got around to posting but the Fair was a really enjoyable event, it was nice to have something different to put time into and I got to know some new people on this site which was really nice.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 2, 2022)

huge congrats to the raffle winners!! especially celeste plush, you've got some crazy luck


----------



## Mutti (Oct 2, 2022)

Ahhh cant believe i won!!!!!


----------



## itsmxuse (Oct 2, 2022)

Ahhh! I can't believe I've won something! Seeing this has made my day. Thank you so much  
Congrats to everyone else that won


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2022)

If you're one of the winners of the collectible raffles, feel free to PM me the details including the time you want them to be placed at like we did for the staff favorite collectibles, which of the butterfly collectibles, or which order the mushroom lamps should appear in. Otherwise, I'll PM you sometime later along with the winners of the Celeste Chick Plush and eShop Gift Cards.


----------



## r a t (Oct 2, 2022)

congratulations to EVERYONE!!! Every entry I saw this year was so inspiring! Thank you so much staff for the all the hard work, as with every fair/event  I was extremely honoured to get nominated and never considered coming 3rd, so thank you so much to anyone that voted for my entry, I appreciate it so so much!!!


----------



## Hanami (Oct 2, 2022)

thank you to everyone who participated -- loved seeing so many wonderful entries. and thank you to TBT staff for putting together and hosting this amazing Fair  I really enjoyed this year's Enchanted Forest theme!


----------



## Venn (Oct 2, 2022)

Congratulations to all the raffle winners! Enjoy the prizes!


----------



## Flicky (Oct 2, 2022)

Congratulations to the raffle winners!


----------



## Valzed (Oct 3, 2022)

Congratulations to all the raffle winners!! Thank you again to Jeremy & the Staff for an amazing Fair!

I'm so looking forward to the Halloween event!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2022)

Prize shipping update: The US prize packs were mailed earlier today! Stickers only packs will hopefully be mailed Thursday/Friday. The other prizes should also be shipped soon.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2022)

I also see the island reps in the banner! It looks great!!


----------



## Rosch (Oct 5, 2022)

*CONGRATULATIONS *to the raffle winners and banner representatives! It's always fun seeing people up there.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 5, 2022)

Thankyou so m uch for all of the work put into the fair this year!
I'm so excited to hear that there will be a Halloween one <3


----------



## Fenix (Oct 6, 2022)

I really wasn't expecting to win anything lol
Thank you so much to everyone and congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 7, 2022)

I meant to post an update yesterday that the Sticker Only Packs and amiibo Series 5 Cards were mailed. The pencil cases were shipped a while ago, the Celestes have started to ship (not all of them yet), and the others will be shipping soon (or whenever the particular staff member has said if they are in direct contact with you).

Also, the first prize pack was finally received today, so hopefully more of you start receiving them soon!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 7, 2022)

you know, I actually don't think I've mentioned it here, but a big belated congrats to all the raffle winners


----------



## duododo (Oct 7, 2022)

I got my prize pack this afternoon and opened it at my desk  Oblivia's postcard was very sweet - thank you so much! Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, and everything is just so cute. I was very happy with the oracle card included  I'll have to think about where I'm going to put these stickers!

Thanks again to the staff for the wonderful opportunity  The Fair really got me back into a creative groove, and I'm looking forward to the spoop of the Halloween event!


----------



## Imbri (Oct 7, 2022)

I got my pack today, with a lovely letter from Jeremy.  The stickers are fun, and my Oracle card is gorgeous.



I had to show both sides. What deck is it from?

I always strive to get a pack and they always make me smile. Thank you to all the staff for creating the various components.


----------



## Holla (Oct 7, 2022)

Still waiting on my pack, Canada Post usually always takes a while. The packs look amazing though so it’ll be worth the wait at least.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2022)

I’m still waiting on my pack, but not in a rush. I’m looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Laudine (Oct 7, 2022)

All Celestes have been shipped and they're flying over to their new homes now  

Thank you so much once again to everyone who liked her! I'm absolutely floored by the kind and sweet messages 

I'll send a pm to everyone who expressed interest to purchase her in the Prize Booth thread shortly (I just need to replenish my supplies first ). If anyone else is also interested, feel free to send me a message and I'll pm a link to the shop!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2022)

duododo said:


> I got my prize pack this afternoon and opened it at my desk  Oblivia's postcard was very sweet - thank you so much! Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, and everything is just so cute. I was very happy with the oracle card included  I'll have to think about where I'm going to put these stickers!
> 
> Thanks again to the staff for the wonderful opportunity  The Fair really got me back into a creative groove, and I'm looking forward to the spoop of the Halloween event!
> 
> View attachment 463051


I for one, am happy to see that the sticker poll losers still got a place in the prize pack


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2022)

The losing stickers look like temporary tattoos to me, but I can’t tell from the picture.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 8, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> The losing stickers look like temporary tattoos to me, but I can’t tell from the picture.


I can confirm that they are not temporary tattoos.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2022)

Oblivia said:


> I can confirm that they are not temporary tattoos.


I didn’t think so after zooming in, but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> The losing stickers look like temporary tattoos to me, but I can’t tell from the picture.


temporary skin stickers

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2022



Oblivia said:


> I can confirm that they are not temporary tattoos.


*tapes to my arm* SAY WHAT NOW


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2022)

duododo said:


> Oblivia's postcard was very sweet


And thanks to her for getting some of the stationery and helping me write some of them this year! This was a very last minute option I added to a notice banner for the prize pack recipients after she offered to help. Writing so many can be very overwhelming!



Imbri said:


> What deck is it from?


The cool enchanted forest cards are from a deck called The Sacred Forest Oracle by Denise Linn.



Holla said:


> Canada Post usually always takes a while


And based on the amount of people who have received them so far, it seems that the mail may be even slower than it was two years ago (not just for Canada).



Croconaw said:


> I didn’t think so after zooming in, but thanks for the clarification.


Not going to give anything away yet, but those two losing sticker options were printed for our game / event element we usually include with each prize pack.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Not going to give anything away yet, but those two losing sticker options were printed for our game / event element we usually include with each prize pack.


oh. with oblivia's zipper mouth going on, I thought that might be the case

looking forward to seeing what that entails this time


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2022)

well, I sure looked forward for a while




idr, were these critters part of the bottle or original extras?


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 8, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> well, I sure looked forward for a while
> 
> View attachment 463098
> idr, were these critters part of the bottle or original extras?


The butterflies and forest creatures included in this year's prize packs were all used in the Count Inside the Bottle event!


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 9, 2022)

The prize pack was lovely! I need to get a picture of everything together but totally forgot before being like, oh, I should make a post about receiving it.

The card was adorable, and the second card saying "Focus" seemed a BIT on the nose. Like y'all are prying into my life and reminding me what I need to do.

Obsessed with all the stickers. I gave an extra to my sibling (thank goodness I got that extra, they loved it!) I will definitely try to get another prize pack in the future!!!


----------



## Imbri (Oct 9, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> The cool enchanted forest cards are from a deck called The Sacred Forest Oracle by Denise Linn.


Thank you! I collect tarot decks, but this oracle deck looks like a beautiful thing to add. 



Oblivia said:


> The butterflies and forest creatures included in this year's prize packs were all used in the Count Inside the Bottle event!


Aw, a little bit of the insanity festival fun!


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi everyone! Thank you to all 71 of you who took the time to submit feedback to us via the *The Bell Tree Fair 2022 Survey*. The survey is now closed. I've exported the list of usernames and passed them along to @Jeremy who will hopefully be sending your *25 bells* out to you relatively quickly. If not today then it'll be within the next couple of days. Please note that you will only receive bells for completing this survey if you entered your username in the box at the end.

We are not reviewing the survey responses straightaway, because honestly we need a little distance from the Fair before we can objectively tackle that task, so please don't be surprised if you don't see any change in how our events are handled immediately. e.g. planning is already underway for our Halloween 2022 event and this project predates the TBT Fair's conclusion. Please rest assured that your comments will be read and thoroughly considered before our next large-scale event.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 11, 2022)

I received my Prize Pack today. (Which made today even more special!) I love the letter from Oblivia. It was so sweet & kind.The Spirit card was a wonderful & gorgeous surprise! The stickers are all adorable! I love it all! Thank you!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 11, 2022)

The prize packs are beautiful!!!! Wish I had been able to get one! Congrats to ALL the winners!!!!! And a massive enchanted THANK U to our bad @$$ staff! You guys did sooooo freaking much and i just want you all to know how appreciated u all are!!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 11, 2022)

And then there’s me that didn’t realize there was a survey. Oh, well. I missed it reading through the closing ceremony.


----------



## Holla (Oct 12, 2022)

Checked my mail for the first time this week yesterday (as Monday was a holiday so no mail was delivered). Still nothing yet but I look forward to getting home at the end of the work day to check at least. 

Edit: just checked the mail and it made it today!


----------



## Holla (Oct 12, 2022)

Here’s my prize pack! Everything is so lovely!


----------



## Antonio (Oct 12, 2022)

I forgot to participate in this event, could we just redo this event entirely? I'm kidding obviously


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2022)

Antonio said:


> I forgot to participate in this event, could we just redo this event entirely? I'm kidding obviously


If we had to run another event of this scale again so soon I think we would all quit en masse. Either that or put on a brave face and get on with it while secretly crying ourselves to sleep at night. Fair burnout is real and it is the reason we only run this event every two years now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 13, 2022)

Valzed said:


> I received my Prize Pack today. (Which made today even more special!) I love the letter from Oblivia. It was so sweet & kind.The Spirit card was a wonderful & gorgeous surprise! The stickers are all adorable! I love it all! Thank you!


oblivia's handwriting looks a lot like mine, ngl


----------



## Antonio (Oct 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> If we had to run another event of this scale again so soon I think we would all quit en masse. Either that or put on a brave face and get on with it while secretly crying ourselves to sleep at night. Fair burnout is real and it is the reason we only run this event every two years now.


Nah I understand how massive these events can be....thank you guys for what ya do.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2022)

This just means there will definitely be another fair two years from now.


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2022)

Chris said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you to all 71 of you who took the time to submit feedback to us via the *The Bell Tree Fair 2022 Survey*. The survey is now closed. I've exported the list of usernames and passed them along to @Jeremy who will hopefully be sending your *25 bells* out to you relatively quickly. If not today then it'll be within the next couple of days. Please note that you will only receive bells for completing this survey if you entered your username in the box at the end.
> 
> We are not reviewing the survey responses straightaway, because honestly we need a little distance from the Fair before we can objectively tackle that task, so please don't be surprised if you don't see any change in how our events are handled immediately. e.g. planning is already underway for our Halloween 2022 event and this project predates the TBT Fair's conclusion. Please rest assured that your comments will be read and thoroughly considered before our next large-scale event.


I've been informed that the survey bells have now been distributed. Thanks again to everyone who took the time to fill it out!


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2022)

checked my mail at 1am this morning and received a very pleasant surprise! my prize pack finally came! i’ve been terrified since i bought it that it would somehow get lost in the mail, so it finally being here is a huge relief.  i had no idea what to expect, but i love everything i received — it’s all so cute!!





my photo doesn’t do the stickers justice, esp holographic ione in a cave! it’s so beautiful! the celeste plush sticker was a very lovely surprise, i honestly live and breathe for celeste plush no matter what form she comes in. collectible, physical plush, sticker - she always slays!

the little extras are also super cute! i love the glittery fox and the holographic butterflies! i look forward to using them in future event entry setups or something.  the tarot card is stunning, and i love my letter very much! with how often @Jeremy talks about how bad his handwriting is, i was honestly expecting complete illegibility, but your handwriting isn’t bad at all! it actually looks kinda similar to mine. 

thank you so much! i’ll cherish this, my very first tbt prize pack, forever. <33


----------



## Aniko (Oct 14, 2022)

Just got my cards!!! Thank you very much . I really really really wanted Cephalobot and Mabel so I'm super happy   I already had Tiansheng but it's still nice. Plus it came with a super pretty sticker. Thanks again for all the gifts and event! I had so much fun.





PS: Halloween is in like 2 weeks are you going to be okay?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2022)

Aniko said:


> PS: Halloween is in like 2 weeks are you going to be okay?


And there’s sometimes something for Thanksgiving, and then Christmas…I’m genuinely worried the staff never sleep


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 14, 2022)

Just noticed that the slots in our sidebars for fair things like tickets, tokens etc. have officially been removed. Does this mean Halloween soon? 
EDIT: The TBT fair stuff at the shop is gone too


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Just noticed that the slots in our sidebars for fair things like tickets, tokens etc. have officially been removed. Does this mean Halloween soon?
> EDIT: The TBT fair stuff at the shop is gone too


*waits for the Halloween Event thread to be posted*


----------



## Mutti (Oct 16, 2022)

Thank you very much i recieved my prize pack! 

it travelled across the pond so quickly!


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 16, 2022)

has it been said if the sticker-only packs have been sent yet? i think someone said they were being mailed late the week before last or so. idk how long it generally takes for them to cross the ocean lol, so i just wanna make sure.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 16, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> has it been said if the sticker-only packs have been sent yet? i think someone said they were being mailed late the week before last or so. idk how long it generally takes for them to cross the ocean lol, so i just wanna make sure.



They were mailed! 


Jeremy said:


> I meant to post an update yesterday that the Sticker Only Packs and amiibo Series 5 Cards were mailed. The pencil cases were shipped a while ago, the Celestes have started to ship (not all of them yet), and the others will be shipping soon (or whenever the particular staff member has said if they are in direct contact with you).
> 
> Also, the first prize pack was finally received today, so hopefully more of you start receiving them soon!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2022)

I did receive my prize pack and I loved it! I’m happy I opted for a physical prize over the collectibles. I opened it a little too quickly and may have slightly torn the edge of the postcard, but it’s still in pretty good shape. Nothing a little tape couldn’t fix, lol.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 17, 2022)

i come bearing fantastic news..







Spoiler: plus a moment of appreciation




















already rambled my endless appreciation to Laudine in dms but i think we can all agree every part of this is stunning right??


----------



## zarf (Oct 17, 2022)

Oh man everyone's prizes look so neat!! Seeing the pics has gotten me even more excited for mine. Hoping it'll arrive before the halloween event (I may or may not have been obsessively checking my mailbox this past week...)


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 17, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> has it been said if the sticker-only packs have been sent yet? i think someone said they were being mailed late the week before last or so. idk how long it generally takes for them to cross the ocean lol, so i just wanna make sure.


Yup! They have been sent out! I got my stickers today in the mail! :3


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 18, 2022)

corlee1289 said:


> Yup! They have been sent out! I got my stickers today in the mail! :3


just got mine today, too! can't wait to use them in my journal at some point.


----------



## Rio_ (Oct 19, 2022)

The eagle owl has landed! 


​I honestly got teary eyed when I opened the letter  It was already so generous just giving away these plushies (and more than planned!), but to also include the amazingly beautiful prints AND take the time to draw a customized letter with my OC??!?!? I couldn't believe my eyes 

Thank you so, so, so much @Laudine!!!! You're so nice and kind and talented and and and- AHHHHHHHHHH there are no words that can express how grateful I am!!!!!!

Also, for some reason I thought she was going to be one of those super mini, blind-box size plushes, but she's regular plushie size, which was another pleasant surprise! 



Spoiler: Cats for Scale













EDIT: Oh my gosh I didn't even see the stickers I was too excited!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Holla (Oct 19, 2022)

My Celeste safely made it to Canada today. I absolutely love her. Pictures don’t do her justice and all the little extras that @Laudine included are perfect. I especially appreciate the drawing of Sailor Moon it’s super cute!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 19, 2022)

Really jealous of these stickers


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2022)

I can literally feel the softness of the Celeste plush just from the damn pictures. 🥹


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 20, 2022)

Hello everyone, just wanted to share a quick event update here! We are aiming for our Halloween event to be posted this Sunday and last for two weeks. We are trying something rather experimental, so bear with us!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 20, 2022)

I can't believe us regular users are gonna finally be able to post from an npc account


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 20, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't believe us regular users are gonna finally be able to post from an npc account


What?? I'm so confused


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> What?? I'm so confused


It’s a joke, she’s not serious haha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 21, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> What?? I'm so confused


you know, like the farley and serena accounts that posted during the fair


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 21, 2022)

THANK YOU, @Laudine 

I got my Celeste chick plus just fine, and I absolutely love all the bonus items you included of the stickers and the prints! I also absolutely loved the adorable drawings of the Totoros!! Thank you so much!! <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 21, 2022)

honestly, just how many different variety of stickers does laudine even have? lol

feels like she could supply the next decade of fair stickers just by herself


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 21, 2022)

I’m so excited for the halloween event!!!! This is my time of year


----------



## Newbiemayor (Oct 21, 2022)

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't believe us regular users are gonna finally be able to post from an npc account


"HI! Jingle here, I'm giving away all my bells!"


----------



## lieryl (Oct 21, 2022)

IM JOINING THE BIRD CLUB :C 





she is so adorable, i would die for her!!

thank you so much once again @/Laudine T^T already went off in the dms but i’m so happy to be able to receive a lil celeste plushie TT


Spoiler: photo dump •


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 21, 2022)

Newbiemayor said:


> "HI! Jingle here, I'm giving away all my bells!"


don't worry, staff will change all npc currencies to bels beforehand


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 22, 2022)

So based solely on the Spectral Energy, ATK Points and DEF Points fields, the experimental Halloween event is an RPG?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 22, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> So based solely on the Spectral Energy, ATK Points and DEF Points fields, the experimental Halloween event is an RPG?



I'm going to need to level up a bunch and raise my stats in order to do well (pls no nerfing!).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> So based solely on the Spectral Energy, ATK Points and DEF Points fields, the experimental Halloween event is an RPG?


New currencies are out???  This looks wild


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 22, 2022)

Oh my god! Idk what these new currencies mean but I’m super excited! This will be my first TBT event, and it looks awesome


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2022)

Here come the crowded sidebars! 🫢


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 23, 2022)

*insert it's happening gif here*


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 23, 2022)

oh man it's in a few hours


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 23, 2022)

Time to minmax, let's go gamers.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 23, 2022)

Yikes! Our sidebars are making me sort of nervous about the Halloween event.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 23, 2022)

oh geez, i hope this isn't as complicated as it looks...


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 23, 2022)

oh my god i don't think i've ever been so excited for an event even with zero information to go off? maybe the thought of having to dedicate myself to this is enough to make me actually do my uni work until it's released


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 23, 2022)

praying for a dessert challenge.. TBT please give me a reason to bake something


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 23, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> Time to minmax, let's go gamers.


hope we're allowed to reroll stats


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2022)

I bet the new collectibles are gonna be super interesting!  Purely speculation that there will be new ones of course, I won’t complain if I get to catch up on some old ones I’m missing


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

Okay but how are the currencies in the sidebar making me so excited, especially with no other information announced yet?


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 23, 2022)

The amount of times I’ve refreshed this page today is unhealthy. I’m so curious


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2022)

Don't mind us as we do some setting up ahead of time. As you can already see, this event is going to be a little bit experimental (but hopefully not too confusing)!

Our current plan is to not post it until this evening (ET), but if you're in Europe, feel free to go to sleep and check on Monday if you need to because nothing will be immediately urgent on the first day.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Don't mind us as we do some setting up ahead of time. As you can already see, this event is going to be a little bit experimental (but hopefully not too confusing)!
> 
> Our current plan is to not post it until this evening (ET), but if you're in Europe, feel free to go to sleep and check on Monday if you need to because nothing will be immediately urgent on the first day.



Just to let everyone know: there is an event where Round 1 closes for submissions at *noon EDT** on *Monday 24th October*. The schedule for this event has changed since Jeremy posted the above so just wanted to hop in here and clarify. 

*** That's 5PM BST / 6PM CEST for Europeans!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2022)

Chris said:


> Just to let everyone know: there is an event where Round 1 closes for submissions at *noon EDT** on *Monday 24th October*. The schedule for this event has changed since Jeremy posted the above so just wanted to hop in here and clarify.
> 
> *** That's 5PM BST / 6PM CEST for Europeans!



For my Australia besties, 12 PM EDT on Monday 24th is 03:00 AM AEDT on Tuesday 25th, so whatever it is, do it today!


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 23, 2022)

Ho boy O.O hope I will be home from work in time for that since I’ll probably miss the event start tonight. Hopefully this task is something that doesn’t take too long >_<


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

This event will be posted while I’m at work, but it’s been relatively slow. I’ll be able to skim the thread when it’s posted. I’ve been refreshing every once in a while.


----------



## IonicKarma (Oct 23, 2022)

Chris said:


> Just to let everyone know: there is an event where Round 1 closes for submissions at *noon EDT** on *Monday 24th October*. The schedule for this event has changed since Jeremy posted the above so just wanted to hop in here and clarify.
> 
> *** That's 5PM BST / 6PM CEST for Europeans!


Is there a particular reason that we have an event due in less than 24 hours when the event hasn't gone live yet?  Even if its a quick event, there might be people who are unable to check tbt on a Sunday night, and tomorrow is Monday in North America and a lot of people probably have work or school.  As far as I know, we never had an event due in less than 24 hours before.


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 23, 2022)

I feel like some people are missing a joke.

Either that, or I'm too distrustful.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 23, 2022)

3:33PM PST/ 6:33PM EST 
It's coming it's coming eeeeee


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

I don’t think I can wait much longer…

5:35 CDT (1 hour behind EDT) we gonna try for 6pm?    Jk mods take all the time you need


----------



## Tulaash (Oct 23, 2022)

I completely forgot to say something, but thank you for the staff pick! I absolutely LOVE the collectable!


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm so excited to see what the event will be/hopefully participate too, first time being around for an event and just lurking the fair stuff from earlier in the year, looks like there is so much fun.. <3 I hope all you mods will have a ton of fun hosting it too.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 23, 2022)

Is the new thing you guys are trying April fools day on October? That less than 24 hours and no event yet is definetly something to be scared of


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 23, 2022)

IonicKarma said:


> Is there a particular reason that we have an event due in less than 24 hours when the event hasn't gone live yet?  Even if its a quick event, there might be people who are unable to check tbt on a Sunday night, and tomorrow is Monday in North America and a lot of people probably have work or school.  As far as I know, we never had an event due in less than 24 hours before.


Maybe it's a jokey way of saying the event won't be posted until tomorrow afternoon instead of tonight as planned.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 23, 2022)

I am excited!!!!

Spooky season!!! Soon tm


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> Maybe it's a jokey way of saying the event won't be posted until tomorrow afternoon instead of tonight as planned.


Maybe. As much as I don’t want that to happen, it is getting pretty late. If it’s not up by 9:30 pm EDT I’d believe it


----------



## Merielle (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm seeing Wraiths and Spirits!!


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2022)

loving the purple for the forest guardian spirits!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

I love the purple so much!! I’m so hyped!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2022)

Ravenkitty22 said:


> Maybe. As much as I don’t want that to happen, it is getting pretty late. If it’s not up by 9:30 pm EDT I’d believe it


It will be later than that. But a late night arrival is fitting for a Halloween event, right? Yes, completely intentional!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Oct 23, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> It will be later than that. But a late night arrival is fitting for a Halloween event, right? Yes, completely intentional!


lmaoooo rip my work ethic tomorrow


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 23, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I love the purple so much!! I’m so hyped!


I wonder why some people got roles already 
looks like you are the guardian of the forest spirits hmm interesting


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I wonder why some people got roles already
> looks like you are the guardian of the forest spirits hmm interesting


The roles have me thinking, if the most recent fair was enchanted forest themed, will this be like a haunted/spooky forest theme?


----------



## Holla (Oct 23, 2022)

It’s nearly spooky time. Woo!


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 23, 2022)

What are you going to sacrifice in order to prove your loyalty to the forest guardian spirits?


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 23, 2022)

I’m soooo keen I keep checking…..


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 23, 2022)

I see that some people have the roles. I haven’t received mine yet.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Oct 23, 2022)

There are forest "Gaurdian" spirits?? What does this mean?!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

*Refreshing intensifies*


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 23, 2022)

Newbiemayor said:


> There are forest "Gaurdian" spirits?? What does this mean?!


I'm even more confused about what a *Dead Tree Wraith *is. And why are there fewer of them than guardian spirits?


----------



## Zerous (Oct 23, 2022)

Oo I'm so excited for this, it looks really cool so far! I just wish I didn't have exams for the next few weeks, this isn't going to help my work ethic ;-;


----------



## S.J. (Oct 23, 2022)

I wonder if everyone will be a spirit or a wraith? I would like to be a spooky mystery pumpkin, with an orange badge.  I'm sure there is something spectral hiding inside.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

I’m so hyped for this!! I’m glad to be a forest guardian spirit! The purple is awesome.


----------



## Newbiemayor (Oct 23, 2022)

It was changed to "guardian" but i know the truth. I saw it, I SAW IT!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 23, 2022)

you guys they tried to block me from the forums but its back now


shout out to all my dudes who couldnt access the forums

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2022

LMAO it was just us wraiths that couldnt access the forums


----------



## zarf (Oct 23, 2022)

lol I thought I broke my account by refreshing too much. I'm just excited ok??


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 23, 2022)

zarf said:


> lol I thought I broke my account by refreshing too much. I'm just excited ok??


imagine if we went the whole event and the staff are like "i wonder why no wraiths have showed up"


----------



## zarf (Oct 23, 2022)

When all the dead tree wraiths are actually dead


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh! I'm glad that I didn't miss anything!

I was out of town today and I remember seeing that the Halloween event was supposed to start today


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

I hope it’s up soon!


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm back again to check!!!!!!.......... Any aussies know what time it starts for us?


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 23, 2022)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Rio_ (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm glad I haven't been assigned a title, that means I'm alive 
...I'm not jealous at all...


----------



## kyle on saturn (Oct 23, 2022)

this seems pretty interesting, i havent participated in an event in years


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2022)

It seems like just yesterday we have the ParaDIE Halloween Event. Time flies with all of these amazing events. The staff really outdo themselves with the planning and consistency of these things, but I’m not complaining.


----------

